# Help Me Please!!  I am about to Give UP!!!!!!



## ThornyRidge (Feb 3, 2011)

I have been doctoring this wether for over 2 weeks and we are making no progress here.. I don't know what is wrong with him anymore.. tonight he is doing poorly.. standing in corner.. temp is 105.1, drank some water, not eating tonight.. looks as if he ate some time during day because his hay bag has a hole in the hay where he was eating from at least last night thru night into today.. I did not check on him before work but he is definately in poor shape tonight.  Over the course of the two weeks he has shown some signs like it is is a respiratory/pneumonia (early on fever, clear discharge, some congestion, cough) treated at first with penicillin and banamine and benadryl and vet rx.  then no improvement over course of few days vet gave me shot of draxxin.. did that shot.. saw improvement for a couple days and then last weekend (Saturday) he had the horrendous bloody nose/mucous out of the right nostril. That cleared up and he got another shot of draxxin on monday of this week also has got some fortified vit b orally.. his fever is up and down.. seems like every other day he runs a temp.. no fever yesterday or day before but tonight back with fever.. gave him a shot of banamine again and some probios gel.  I don't know what to do anymore.. the only thing I notice withhim other than now looking like he is sick is again a tiny bit of clear nasal discharge. I can hear no raspy/crackly breathing or congestion and he is  not coughing.. last night he had a good night and was out and about some in the barn with me.. tonight he is huddled up in corner of his stall.  Please help I don't even konw anymore and the stress of this for over 2 weeks now is about too much!  I don't even know anymore what is actually wrong.. I was under impression that the draxxin is high potent antibiotic for anything respiratory and now with two shots he is not getting better.. he shows improvement for a day or so usually a couple days after the shot and then boom.. falls back again with fever and this current condition!  I have checked him over good and other than his hooves being crappy there are no wounds, scratches, bumps, etc.  checked his teeth and they seem ok, eyes are clear, does not flinch when I rub over him and his legs.. I don't know what to do.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Feb 3, 2011)

put him in a warm room, and try an electrolyte mix. Love and stress free may be a big help. Hydration is #1 most important.


----------



## elevan (Feb 3, 2011)

I just sent you a PM.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Feb 3, 2011)

got it.. thanks.. will consider.. I have consulted with 2 livestock vets that have both said to treat the pneumonia and both concurred on the draxxin shots.. I just don't know anymore.. I just hate to start pumping him full of random antibiotics.. over past 2 weeks he has courses of penicillin and 2 shots of draxxin..


----------



## elevan (Feb 3, 2011)

You never know one of them may have experienced something similar.

And everyone that posted on your previous post was throwing darts at the wall cause we just haven't seen anything like it.

We all have to make the decision when enough is enough and put the animal down.  If that is where you're at then 

But if you're still looking for a solution, give them a call tonight to see if they can help.

I wish you the best.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry you are having to go through this. It may be better for you and him both to put him down as elevan said. Its a hard decision, I had to do it recently, but it is necessary when the goat is suffering and you just don't know what your working with.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Feb 3, 2011)

I personally say run gatorade drenches, and keep it fully hydrated. I have saved more brink animals just giving it full hydration. Try a mollases and electrolyte mix if you want. you can also try to give it thinned down whole milk or raw milk when he/she starts to feel better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds like it is something more than pneumonia. The Draxxin should have taken care of things. I don't even have any suggestions. I feel very bad for you. It sounds like you may have to make some tough decisions.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 3, 2011)

There is somebody that posts on this forum that has a goat with chronic pneumonia. I wonder what the symptoms are since her doe has it ALL the time? 

The only thing I think of with the fever that comes and goes in Brucellois, but that is only because transient fevers is one of the symptoms. It is my understanding that it is not common in USA at all, so I doubt that would be it, but just a thought. 

I am so sorry you are going through this and I really have nothing for you, only good wishes and


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 3, 2011)

Saturday caught whatever 'funk' it was that Dallas picked up at a show and brought home.  I tried oxytet for 5 days and he got no better, so I called the vet.  

He gave me a shot of Draxxin....Like your boy, he was better for a day or so, then got snotty again.

I needed him better so he'd be able to breed (he was only going to be 6 mos. old at breeding time, I didn't want him to have a setback w/ his development.)

I went ahead and gave him Nuflor after that (I hate to use it, but will when I have to) for 5 days and he's been fine ever since.

If you haven't yet, I'd try Nuflor.  Use a large gage needle, it's thick and it hurts, but it works.  I give it in the muscle, stick them in the butt cheek.

Whatever you decide to do, I'm sorry you're having such a rough time.  DO NOT feel bad, it's NOT for a lack of trying / care on your part.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 4, 2011)

Im sorry your going thru this..but I agree with Roll...Nuflor....give him 5 more days for a shot at it anyway.  

I would highly recomend getting some elctrolytes in him...warm water and molasses so your sure he's drinking fluids.   And probios for sure.  After two weeks of medicines his rumen must be depleted of any bacteria..which he really needs.  And a vitamin B shot.  Basic but really important while going thru illness!  And get him warm.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do...Im sorry your having a hard time with him.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Feb 4, 2011)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Im sorry your going thru this..but I agree with Roll...Nuflor....give him 5 more days for a shot at it anyway.
> 
> I would highly recomend getting some elctrolytes in him...warm water and molasses so your sure he's drinking fluids.   And probios for sure.  After two weeks of medicines his rumen must be depleted of any bacteria..which he really needs.  And a vitamin B shot.  Basic but really important while going thru illness!  And get him warm.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide to do...Im sorry your having a hard time with him.


my thoughts exactly


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 4, 2011)

I wonder with the nasal discharge and nosebleed episode if he's got some kind of foreign body lodged in his sinus that's causing him to have recurrent infection..?  An antibiotic would probably make something like that better for a while, but it won't cure _a twig_..  Yanno?

Just a thought...

Eta:  We had a cat once that had this perpetual snotty nose for *weeks* and couldn't seem to figure it out..  She walked around snotty and sneezing and hacking and generally looking very poor..  Then one day she had a sneezing fit and my brother happened to notice something white just barely sticking out of her nostril..  He reached down and pinched it between his fingers (gross) and began to pull..  What he thought was a snot string was actually a big long blade of grass!!  The cat was gagging and coughing and carrying on as he pulled it out, and once it came out, all this nasty stuff came out along with a few more hacks and sneezes..  The whole blade of grass was coated in slimy funk like it was basically rotting in the cat's sinus and throat...that's why it appeared *white* in color.

After that, the cat was right as rain.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Feb 4, 2011)

not sure.. the vet is admamant about a pneumonia.. tonight he is actually raspy sounding ( in his chest) no temp.. actually running a bit low. ) 100.  vet wants to try a zapping of draxxin ( multiple shots a couple days apart).. he does not have the nuflor in right now.. will get me some if does not work with this draxxin overload.  also gave me cortisone shots to give along with draxxin. tonight he is not too well.. laying down. I wormed him and gave him some red cell ( only gave about 5-6 cc) not sure how much at this point to give him (nigie dwarf around 80lbs)  his eyelids looked a bit pale to me!  so starting the tx for anemia now and also the worming I threw in.. maybe hit something with him.  he got the shot of draxxin and cortisone tonight along with red cell and ivomec orally.  we'll see tomorrow.. next draxxin shot in on sunday and so on.. I asked him to fight with me.. we shall see.. if not I am moving toward acceptance and preparing myself.. it has been a long 2.5 weeks!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 4, 2011)

Im sorry for you!   

CM has a valid point though.  With foriegn objects this kind of thing can happen for sure.  I would raise that possibilty up with the vet.  Sometimes you concentrate so hard on one thing..we forget others...

Just a thought anyway....???  That temp is low...I would warm him as best you can!!  Good luck with him...this stuff is never easy!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 4, 2011)

We had a dog once that had the most curious set of symptoms. Fever off and on, swollen feet, occaisional hacking cough. Turned out she had a tumor in her lungs. A vet (not mine) just happened to tell me that she treated a dog with a foxtail in its lungs that had similar symptoms. I asked for an x-ray and we found the tumor. We certainly weren't looking in that direction to start with. The vet was thinking kidney failure.

I hope the meds work and he is okl


----------



## Lisakze (Feb 21, 2011)

What happened? Did he get better?


----------



## poorboys (Feb 22, 2011)

when I have a sick one like that, I also include in their medications is 3days bo-se, 3 days vit b complex everyother day, first day do bo=se- second day vit b, and so forth, it seems to get mine well faster!! Don't overdose on the amount of bo-se for his weight!!! for a total of 6 days.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Feb 22, 2011)

I posted in another topic.. Sadly I lost Sugar Daddy a couple of weeks ago.. he seemed to go quickly and peacefully and again in my arms.


----------

